# echte kapitälchen in draw 11 o. x4



## gbaa (19. November 2008)

wer weiß, wie das funktioniert OHNE dass sich die schrift in die breite verzerrt?

- allgemein und überhaupt
- für engravers gothic bt

danke.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. November 2008)

Hi,

Hast du es schon mit dem Shortcut Strg-Shift-K versucht?


----------



## gbaa (19. November 2008)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Hast du es schon mit dem Shortcut Strg-Shift-K versucht?


Strg-Shift-K        das kannte ich noch nicht, aber es hilft leider auch nicht, denn es werden nur die buchstaben isoliert und sind somit einzeln bearbeitbar. so kann ich dann z.b. den ersten buchstaben größer einstellen. dasselbe geht natürlich auch auf andere art.

eine weitere, leider auch nicht wirklich taugliche weise, ist diese:
- ich schreiben z.b.   GEBÄUDE
- in "text bearbeiten" markiere ich das wort
- und schreibe es wie folgt neu: bei gedrückter shift-taste "G" und bei gelöster taste "EBÄUDE"

das ergebnis ist so lala, denn auch hier wird die schrift wieder breiter ...

auch text in kurven ist keine lösung

gibt es eine?!


----------



## ink (19. November 2008)

Wenn die Typo von Ersteller nicht mit Kapitälchen 
ausgeliefert wurde, gibt es keine annehmbare Alternative.
Du siehst immer dass es keine Echten sind.
Das ist meine bisherige Erfahrung, eine Lösung dafür hab ich nicht, ausser eine Schrift zu nehmen die das bietet

mfg


----------



## gbaa (19. November 2008)

... ja leider. ich habe bereits begonnen, zu resignieren.

dummerweise ist es für ein kundenprospekt für das der bisherige ersteller ohne erkennbares system mit kapitälchen gewütet hat. jetzt muss ich das irgendwie auch hinbekommen und tricksen so gut es geht.

danke, jedenfalls.


----------



## ink (19. November 2008)

Wenn es keine wissenschaftliche Arbeit/Prospekt ist, kannst du auch 
mit Versalien, Kursiven oder ner halbfetten Schrift arbeiten.
Mach es ihm einfach schmackhaft 

mfg


----------

